# Sniper Sling Ace, Chinese slingshot 4 of 6.



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Made and shipped from China so technically it is a "Chinese slingshot" however unlike the other 5, I purchased this one primarily because of its size and the low-profile band clamps.

Size: Small, 4-1/2” tall, 3-3/8” wide, 7/16” thick. The fork tips are 22mm wide, with a 42mm gap (1-21/32”). Note, please pardon the mixing of imperial and metric measurements, I like inches when it comes to visualizing size, however I presume most people want millimeters when it comes to fork tip width for banding.
Weight: Light, 2.8 oz, or 79 grams, banded.
Style: OTT.
Banding: Clamp, Allen wrench.
Material: Anodized aluminum with carbon fiber scales.
Sight: None.
Type/Category: Tactical EDC.
Price: Moderate, $42.
So light, thin, and smooth that I can forget it’s in my back pocket, and the clamps make it possible, for me with the nerve damage in my hands and fingers, to change the bands easily and quickly on the go. Truely great little slingshot.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I haven't seen that pouch before, where's it from? 
That's a nice looking slingshot 🤠 🎯 🍻


----------



## Squid (10 mo ago)

Looks nice with very clean lines, have decided to give it a try and just ordered one for myself!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks like my old "double Cup" pouch style.



Reed Lukens said:


> I haven't seen that pouch before, where's it from?
> That's a nice looking slingshot 🤠 🎯 🍻


----------



## sbevans311 (Apr 9, 2019)

Is that from Snipersling?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Reed Lukens said:


> I haven't seen that pouch before, where's it from?
> That's a nice looking slingshot 🤠 🎯 🍻


GZK Bra Pouch, they're ok but I think I prefer the Pit Pouches.



sbevans311 said:


> Is that from Snipersling?
> Thanks,
> Steve


Yes, woops looks like I made it two words in the title.


----------



## sbevans311 (Apr 9, 2019)

I am bad - apparently I cannot read..lol
Thanks
Steve


----------

